# Broken Laguna - Build a new one?



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello, First post here.

My dad's Laguna 6'9" titainum topwater light recently broke. I was with him and not sure how this happened. He just noticed that it was bending weird on the end, casted and the last foot of the blank flew off. I sent info to Laguna and got no response. They replaced old broken rods in the past for a small fee, but this was after visiting the brother's small shop northwest of houston. I hear Laguna has different ownership now.

Was wondering if I should give rodbuilding a go or have someone on here rebuild for me by salvaging old recoil guides? I've been watching some youtube videos on rod building and it looks like fun.

I really liked the work on this one and the RX8 blank:
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=508176

Am also wondering if the couple tenths of an ounce on a blank is worth the care required to not break it. I'm very cautious with my other 2 lagunas (one of which the tip came off, but easy fix). My dad still wants a nice rod, but would probably want something that is not as prone to breaking.



















Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Broken rods happen and I don't think you can go wrong buying another or building your own. The building is fun, but be warned.......it's worse than buying lures! 
You know that lunch trip to Academy that costs you $25 or so? It will be a thing of the past and you'll be picking up blanks instead. Then you'll realize you need, guides, grips, epoxy, brushes, oh and your buddy needs a tiptop, fish decal, blank, guides, grip, thread...........hahaha!

Welcome and this forum can be blamed for it all


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah. I can imagine it can get costly.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I can stop whenever I want to.


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

Is there a cheap way to do the cork boring to fit the blank exactly? alternatively, are there shims that can be glued inside a large cork handle to make it fit perfectly? I guess this second idea is a worse idea than just buying the necessary tools.

Marc


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*A theory that I thank is pretty much true*

Light blank break, when u start getting lighter with your blanks the more brittle it will be. U start tHe process of trading sensitivity for durability ( being the heavier blank). If u the buyer would see the butts of these light blanks he would probably say that's to thin. I had a guy tell me that he was building a .9 oz blank for a drop shot rod and me had to speak up that that was to light walled for a worm rod because of setting the hook. Before I could explain myself he told me I know who u are on the forum an insulted me.
Let me get to the point, I love to worm fish for bass at toledo bend where the worlds greatest worm fisherman( Larry nixon ) guided on. I was introduced to him by a friend who was a diver on Toledo bend. This is all going to come together. Larry Nixon said in a fishing simanar in the mid 80s that 90% of bass strikes or reaction strikes the bass only feed 10% of the time. So because of reaction strike set the hook even if u don't feel the bit but suspect a fish May have it. That said we would get hung up on stump every so often ( this being the problem). In the mid 80 will where still using hmono line and 
hand sharpen low tempered hooks so when they wood hook that green stump the blank did not take the full blunt of the blow of the hook set the mono would streach and the hook would bend. To this caused broken rods.
My diver friend told me that those trees under the water are still green because of like of oxygen to rot them. So know u have laser pointed tempered steel $2 hooks with no stretch braid and florocarbon lines this allow for better reaction time on the hook set so what is this going to do with .9% rod blank"...........excuse me for my spelling my wife is not here Bennie

This is a theory I come up with from building glx loomis is blanks in the 90s breaks after breaks!!!!!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Rod building reminds me of what a friend once said about his smoking. He said that he could stop anytime he wanted to but just couldn't. Rodbuilding is not cost effective if you just plan to build one rod in most cases. There are exceptions however as I have seen many guys build beautiful surf rods without having all of the equipment most builders have. I build my fishing buddies rods. They pay for the parts and I throw in the free labor. I am retired and need something to keep me busy. That being said, if you like Silverfox's work--and I do also--why not have him build you a rod. The rod in the picture that you refer to is built on one of the best blanks in the industry and I have built on most of them. Send him a PM and get an estimate. A custom rod would make a great gift for your dad.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Building the same thing and expecting different result is a form of insanity. Herbert spence. I do not want any bodies job but, I do want u retiree to build the right rod next time. Lamiglas bxc78-5f, 2.9 oz, seeker cbs705 2.7oz, if u just have to have graphite st. Croix 4c68mxf, 1.9 oz. Topwater is site fishing u do not need a high sensitive blank. U look these rods up they are for topwater fishing. U counter the weight of this blank with a light reel.


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for suggestions. It may be better to have someone experienced build one for me instead of me doing it myself.

Laguna got back to me. Offered $100 off to build me a new custom rod. Brings the cost down to $225. Considering I have the recoil guides from the broken rod, I wonder which way is most cost effective. Figure RX8 blank is about 100, could go fuji on the seat and split cork grip + other mateirals + labor.

Marc


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

QTRODS said:


> Building the same thing and expecting different result is a form of insanity. Herbert spence. I do not want any bodies job but, I do want u retiree to build the right rod next time. Lamiglas bxc78-5f, 2.9 oz, seeker cbs705 2.7oz, if u just have to have graphite st. Croix 4c68mxf, 1.9 oz. Topwater is site fishing u do not need a high sensitive blank. U look these rods up they are for topwater fishing. U counter the weight of this blank with a light reel.


Sorry, but topwater fishing is not always sight casting to fish.

Marc, that RX8 in the XSB842 is a great rod for spook jrs and smaller topwaters. For the bigger topwaters the XSB843 is a better choice. But the XSB842 or the XP843 are good all around rod blanks for reds and trout.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

capt.dru said:


> Sorry, but topwater fishing is not always sight casting to fish.
> 
> Marc, that RX8 in the XSB842 is a great rod for spook jrs and smaller topwaters. For the bigger topwaters the XSB843 is a better choice. But the XSB842 or the XP843 are good all around rod blanks for reds and trout.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


I did not say it was site fishing. I said u see the strike so therefore u do not need high sensitive blank. Topwater fishing also causes u to high stick the rod which we know causes rods to break. Look at the tips of those rod. The 842 blanks tips are smaller than a match stick and and runs six inch down the rod that small. The 843 is not much larger. Those rod rx8 are made for bottom fishing I would go rx6. I thank it is a blend.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

QTRODS said:


> I did not say it was site fishing. I said u see the strike so therefore u do not need high sensitive blank. Topwater fishing also causes u to high stick the rod which we know causes rods to break. Look at the tips of those rod. The 842 blanks tips are smaller than a match stick and and runs six inch down the rod that small. The 843 is not much larger. Those rod rx8 are made for bottom fishing I would go rx6. I thank it is a blend.


We have different philosophies Bennie. I would go the other way around. If you know how to fish you shouldn't have a problem using the RX8 blank. I fish topwaters all the time and I never high stick while setting the hook. It just goes to show that experience dictates which rods you can use.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Plus when you fish with topwaters, tty ou are supposed to set the hook when you feel the fish on the line. Not when you see it blow up on the lure. If you try to set the hook on every blowup, you won't catch a single fish. So a sensitive rod is a must to feel the fish on the lure. Hope this makes sense.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Marc, I just saw you post about your Laguna rod break and would like to talk to you about it as I can probably help you get it replaced. I've been fishing Port O'connor all weekend and was with the owners of Laguna Custom Rods. We were at the Possum Invitational Tournament where Laguna built eight rods to be awarded as prizes and donated two full custom rods as door prizes and raffle items.

Lots of good info in the posts above about blank weight vs strength and the shock and stress put into rods on a strong hook set. You need to try match your rod to your style of fishing as much as possible. No ONE rod does it all the best, just watch any pro bass angler - many different rods all rigged with different lures specifically for that style of fishing.

Send me a PM or leave a message here and I will get you some help.


----------



## H Squared (Jul 24, 2013)

My first post on this forum but I have been reading for over a month so I can see how this board runs. I will chime in on this thread not bashing anyone but some misinformation has been presented. My fishing partner and rod building partner is a former "Classic" winner and he does not build on anything bigger than an IP 843. His preference is a IP842 for top water and I can promise you he has never broken a custom built rod. I have been in the boat when he has broken a mass produced rod. He does fish non mono line and he constantly coaches me on not setting the hook when fishing topwater in saltwater. Style and knowledge determine the size stick you need. I watched him haul in a 40 lb red in less than two minutes on an IP842. So what is good for one person is not always good for the next. Just to set the record straight I fish number higher on the blank due to my bad habits.


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

I tend to use medium light rods for all my trout and redfish. Lighter to me helps me to cast all day. Sorry if my earlier comments shifted the focus of the post. 

Thanks team firstcast. As stated someone from laguna offered me 100 off, but if you can help me do better than that, then I greatly appreciate it. As I mentioned, I was thinking that I could build a new one for that money, considering I could reuse the recoil guides. Feel free to pm me or continue the conversation on this post. This was my fourth laguna to buy, so I obviously love their product.


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

By the way... A pic of my favorite Laguna rod. Had it made to match the Curado E. They did a great job and I have caught many fish with it. It is ultra light weight.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Marc, I can see from the label on the rod that your rod is prob 3-5 yrs old and was built by the former owners. Chris Williamson, current Laguna owner and long time builder (former Exec with Castaway Rods) has re-engineered the Laguna blanks to be stronger and issues with breaking have all but disappeared except for cases of misuse of course. They now have a new semi-custom line of rods called the Liquid Series for under $200. Same Laguna blanks, Fuji reel seat, split cork handle, straight or spiral wrapped Batson Alps 316SS guides, Zirconium rings, your choice of length and actions.

Or they can re-use the Recoil guides you have and build you a full custom your choice on all rod features to your specs. Thanks for being a Laguna customer. Send me a PM and I will get you taken care of. thanks!

Hey just saw the pic... beautiful combo right there!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

capt.dru said:


> Plus when you fish with topwaters, tty ou are supposed to set the hook when you feel the fish on the line. Not when you see it blow up on the lure. If you try to set the hook on every blowup, you won't catch a single fish. So a sensitive rod is a must to feel the fish on the lure. Hope this makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


Hey bud if u feel the bite before the blowup it's not considered topwater fishing. Know if we are going in to a big discussion that not what we are hear for. I'm just saying that rx8 is not the rod blank i would use. U DAM SURE DONOT NEED A 9oz BLANK TOPWATER FISHING!!!!!!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

So what you are saying if he is throwing a TOPWATER lure and the fish just sucks the bait down and he doesn't blow up on it he's NOT fishing topwater ? Please explain that one to us.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*What???*



Swampland said:


> So what you are saying if he is throwing a TOPWATER lure and the fish just sucks the bait down and he doesn't blow up on it he's NOT fishing topwater ? Please explain that one to us.


:work: X2!!! Thx Lance! LOL!!


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

QTRODS said:


> Hey bud if u feel the bite before the blowup it's not considered topwater fishing. Know if we are going in to a big discussion that not what we are hear for. I'm just saying that rx8 is not the rod blank i would use. U DAM SURE DONOT NEED A 9oz BLANK TOPWATER FISHING!!!!!!


What's wrong with discussing what blanks can be used for certain techniques. Isn't that what us rodbuilders are here for? Everyone has different opinions and we can all learn from each other. I maybe new to building rods, but I have been fishing topwaters for most of my professional fishing career, (i was a fishing guide for 10yrs before i started working for the govt.)so I know what I want and need in a rod that I will specifically use for small topwaters. Just because I choose a light sensitive rod for this, doesn't mean I am wrong. Sure, I could get by with a lower quality, heavier blank, but I have fished with these blanks and they tire you out and I have lost fish due to their lack of sensitivity. Also, there is no need for yelling!

Sorry Marc if we hijacked your thread. I was just trying to inform you of some blanks you could possibly use.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

No biggie. Pretty entertaining.


----------

